# Another handymaner



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

Had a big red tag on it. Thanks for the work guys!


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

$200 in Hack Bites later! Pex will never melt, get it real close to the vent...its fine. 



Went on a job the other day and the pex had melted and flooded the house!


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

At least it looks nice for the time being. Would have cost the same to hire it done, and the plumber used copper.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

More than likely that Pex will not melt .... that is double wall B vent sitting on the tank draft hood...

Nice fortune in sharbite however


----------



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

Going back tomorrow to repipe. I'm thinking I might hold onto those sharkbites. You know, just in case...


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

I love the blue proflow expansion tank. Fergusons makes this all possible for wholesale prices!

At least if the hack was going to take our work, he would have to pay retail at lowes or home depot! lol


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Thats just a beautiful install right there.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

It's nice and straight at least....


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

RealCraftsMan said:


> $200 in Hack Bites later! Pex will never melt, get it real close to the vent...its fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Looks pretty nice for a hack job, was the T&P PEX too, at least it looks pretty plumb and level, gotta love that when the HO thinks they're saving some money..., shiot like this keeps the true professionals in business.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> RealCraftsMan said:
> 
> 
> > $200 in Hack Bites later! Pex will never melt, get it real close to the vent...its fine.
> ...


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

RealCraftsMan said:


> GREENPLUM said:
> 
> 
> > If I could figure out how to move them from my phone to my pc....let me see what I can do!
> ...


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> I love the blue proflow expansion tank. Fergusons makes this all possible for wholesale prices!
> 
> At least if the hack was going to take our work, he would have to pay retail at lowes or home depot! lol


Might be a Watts tank, they sell those at HD along with straight Sharkbite PEX and fittings.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I'm surprised the expansion tank hasn't spun down to the bottom from the weight. Plus I bet he didn't use the plastic inserts for the sharkbites.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*shark bites on the heater*

I have seen the shark bites on heaters go bad and leak 
for some reason, perhaps expansion and contraction
right at the hottest point.. 

I have had to change out the female shark bites and go to flex lines to the heater... the thermal tank looks to be hung with strapping...I guess that their is a stop back in there somewhere...


I think that it will work fine till it leaks


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Is that telling you to buy Cash Acme stocks? :laughing:


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

For the price of hackbites He could Have bought à set of crimpers must Not of known how to operate them. Thats pathetic but atleast Its straight ..


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

SHAUN C said:


> Going back tomorrow to repipe. I'm thinking I might hold onto those sharkbites. You know, just in case...


Funny ****. Bring back to Home depot..


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

vinpadalino said:


> Funny ****. Bring back to Home depot..


 
Dang good idea I cut those sobs out all the time. :thumbup:


----------



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

seanny deep said:


> For the price of hackbites He could Have bought à set of crimpers must Not of known how to operate them. Thats pathetic but atleast Its straight ..


 There is a plumbing company here in cleveland which I won't say the name of that uses hack bites with pex on new installs of remodels and additions I can't believe the amount of money they would spend on those fittings but when your paying some 8 dollar an hour to to do it then oh well I guess I will get pictures of their work soon and I follow them up all the time


----------



## ActionDan (Dec 14, 2011)

I know it's a moot point since you're doing a repipe, but I figured I'd throw in my two cents.

What worries me about that photo is the elbow coming out of the hot line. It's pushed up right against the tee. That's problematic for two reasons: 
1) You can't get a disconnect clip in there to remove the fitting if you needed to. The original installer should have left some pipe between the two fittings.
2) With the release collars from both fittings pressing up against each other, it could push their grab rings to open up, and with an increase in pressure up the pipe, that fitting can come right off.

If you're gonna use SharkBite, at least use it right.


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

vinpadalino said:


> Funny ****. Bring back to Home depot..


I do it all the time when cutting out new shark Bites on hack installs. Collect a bunch take them to customer service and tell them they suck, get store credit. 
Works for me.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Plumbdog said:


> I do it all the time when cutting out new shark Bites on hack installs. Collect a bunch take them to customer service and tell them they suck, get store credit.
> Works for me.


Thats good stuff, I will definitely use that one!!:yes::laughing:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

RealCraftsMan said:


> GREENPLUM said:
> 
> 
> > If I could figure out how to move them from my phone to my pc....let me see what I can do!
> ...


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> More than likely that Pex will not melt .... that is double wall B vent sitting on the tank draft hood...
> 
> Nice fortune in sharbite however


At least he didn't use a proper DHC or it woulda melted the PEX. :laughing:


----------

